# Poner en puente (bridge) dos amplificadores monofonicos de 50w?



## wild8528 (Jul 26, 2013)

Saludos miembros del foro, he estado investigando sobre este tema y creo comprender en que consiste la conexion en modo "puente", pero no sabria como aplicarlo a mi caso especificamente (que circuito o precauciones usar), mi caso es el siguiente:

Hace un tiempo construi dos amplificadores monofonicos identicos de 50W, para tener un amplificador "estereo" de 50W por canal, los cuales saque de este enlace: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp100wt.pdf 

El circuito fue el siguiente: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(este es el circuito de 1 de ellos, y los dos que tengo son iguales, solo comparten la misma alimentacion en paralelo)

Pero ahora quiero utilizar esos mismo circuitos para amplificar la señal de un pre-amplificador de guitarra, para lo que necesito solo 1 canal.

Por lo tanto quisiera saber, si ¿es posible unir ambos amplificadores (por puente) y tener una salida monofonica de 100W? y de ser posible, ¿como lo hago?

Inicie un nuevo tema ya que no encontre informacion Especifica para mi caso.
De ante mano, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2013)

Si el amplificador originalmente es de 50W en modo "Puente" pasa a ser de de *200W*

1) ¿ La fuente de alimentación será capaz de entregar esa potencia ?
2) ¿ Las etapas de salida serán capaz de entregar esa potencia ?


----------



## wild8528 (Jul 26, 2013)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta Fogonazo 

¿Osea que ese circuito ya esta en puente?

Yo tenia entendido que solo era un amplificador monofonico simple, y que se hacia "estereo" construyendo dos, y poniendole dos señales de entrada (una a cada amplificador). De este modo lo habia hecho yo.
Segun lo indica la pagina de donde lo saque: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp100cu.php

1) En cuanto a la fuente de alimentacion, al ser separada del circuito podria sustituirla por una de mayor potencia.

2) Lo dudo, seria necesesario que cada circuito soporte 100W de salida ¿verdad?



Perdon creo que entendi mal tu respuesta, hasta ahora que la leo de nuevo comprendo 
me dices que si uno ambos amplificadores como es mi objetivo, no se obtendrian "100W" sino "200W", esto no lo sabia, ¿que me recomendarias en ese caso?, ignoro si podria entregar esa potencia la salida como tu mencionas :S


----------



## eleccortez (Jul 26, 2013)

No no, está en puente, tenes dos placas de 50W , para ponerlas en puente y obtener 200W nesecitas un circuito para coneccion en BTL , usa el buscador .


----------



## colita (Jul 26, 2013)

no encuentro la publicacion donde lo lei pero recuerdo que comentaban que conectando uno de los 2 amplificadores en su entrada a la tierra y la otra entrada a la señal logras sumar la salida. de lo que no me queda claro es si se quitan los condensadores de salida. que creo que si pues al obtener una salida balanceada ya no se necesitan



voy a buscar bien esa informacion y la copio para subirla. Esas conexiones de puente se usaban anteriormente en los stereos de carro hace varios años cuando todo de limitaba a stereo y equalizer


----------



## basicobasico (Jul 26, 2013)

se requiere preamplificador que desface la señal, que en una señal salga desfasada de la otra, asi una señal iria a la entrada de un amplificador y la otra señal iria a la entrada del otro amplificador, no estoy seguro pero en el mismo sitio creo que se habla de un preamplificador en especifico para pasar de stereo a btl


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2013)

colita dijo:


> no encuentro la publicacion donde lo lei pero recuerdo que comentaban que conectando uno de los 2 amplificadores en su entrada a la tierra y la otra entrada a la señal logras sumar la salida. de lo que no me queda claro es si se quitan los condensadores de salida. que creo que si pues al obtener una salida balanceada ya no se necesitan
> 
> voy a buscar bien esa informacion y la copio para subirla. Esas conexiones de puente se usaban anteriormente en los stereos de carro hace varios años cuando todo de limitaba a stereo y equalizer



No se duplica, se *cuadruplica.*
La potencia de salida es función de la tensión de salida elevada al cuadrado, si se duplica la tensión, se cuadruplica la potencia.


----------



## wild8528 (Jul 26, 2013)

Muchas gracias por todas sus respuestas.



eleccortez dijo:


> no no esta en puente tenes dos placas de 50w
> para ponerlas en puente y obtener 200w nesecitas un circuito para coneccion en BTL . usa el buscador .



si ahora entiendo, gracias. No sabia que se le llamaba tambien coneccion "BTL", use el buscador y encontre un este circuito relacionado:

Ver el archivo adjunto 11516
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/113897/ _
Aunque ahi mencionan que la potencia de salida se "duplica" no "cuadruplica", confiare en Fogonazo  y considerando que la señal se "cuadruplica":

1) ¿como podria saber si el circuito soportara tal potencia de salida?

2) en la pagina que comparti anteriormente, mencionan que se deben utilizar parlantes de 8 ohm, pero en este caso solo sera un parlante ¿que valor deberia de tener este?

y por ultimo: 

3) ¿que capacidad deberia de tener la nueva fuente? porque normalmente, trabajando ambos circuitos como "estereo", se necesaria una fuente de 63V y 5A.

Gracias de ante mano por sus ayudas


----------



## fausto garcia (Jul 27, 2013)

Saludos compañero aqui te dejo un circuito que subio el compañero *Tupolev*... funciona muy bien (totalmente probado) tengo el PCB lo busco y mañana lo subo. Espero te sirva

Ver el archivo adjunto 70959


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2013)

El esquema de la imagen llevaba originalmente un inversor de polaridad con *solo* un transistor, un amplificador conectado al colector y el otro al emisor.


*Edit.*

Algo así:


----------



## wild8528 (Jul 27, 2013)

Gracias por ambos circuitos 

Creo que optare por el mas simple que aporta Fogonazo, tendria el mismo resultado ¿verdad?

hare simulaciones para comprobarlo, agradezco su ayuda, y espero poder aportar el resultado final para el beneficio de todos  Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 28, 2013)

Por su simplicidad creo que es menos suceptible de llegar a inyectar algun tipo de oscilación parasita en los amplificadores, utiliza el inversor con transistor.


----------



## tremex (Mar 2, 2014)

Fogonazo ese circuito sirve para poner dos amplificadores ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2014)

tremex dijo:


> Fogonazo ese circuito sirve para poner dos amplificadores ?



Ese esquema sirve par conseguir dos señales invertidas en fase y poder armar un amplificador "Puente" con 2 etapas de potencia iguales.

En el Foro existen mejores esquemas de inversores de fase, aunque NO tan sencillos.


----------



## leanr (Jul 11, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el amplificador originalmente es de 50W en modo "Puente" pasa a ser de de *200W*



WILD8528:

Quiero hacer una aclaración para que no DESTRUYAS EL AMPLIFICADOR.
Si bien es cierto que duplicando la tensión la potencia se cuadriplica, no es cierto que en modo bridge puedas cuadriplicar la tensión.
Explicación: Si duplicas la tensión para la misma impedancia nominal de cada canal, duplicas la corriente. Si el amplificador estaba diseñado para trabajar con N Amperes, duplicarlos te llevaría como mínimo a activar el sistema de protección o a destruir los transistores si no lo tiene.
Cuando conectas en modo puente necesariamente duplicas la impedancia del parlante para que ambos amplificadores trabajen con la corriente nominal.
Conclusión: Si cada canal estaba diseñado para excitar un parlante de 8ohms, en modo puente tenes que usar SI o SI uno de 16 ohms. 
De esta manera duplicas la potencia. 
Aclaración: en realidad vas a alcanzar un poco menos de 100w.


----------



## boris guillen (Jul 14, 2014)

Buen día compañeros quisiera saber si se puede aplicar el circuito que posteo el compañero fausto 
con el amplificador estéreo de 400w 200+200w de videorockola(http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp400w1.php) y con 2 parlantes de 8 ohm en serie 
que resultaria 16 ohm estoy en lo correcto? 
desde ya gracias saludos!


----------



## fabybu (Jul 26, 2014)

boris guillen, buenas noches, 
Para obtener los 400W sobre un único parlante deberías utilizar el circuito que mencionó fasuto (por ejemplo), y conectar un único parlante de 8 Ohm o dos de 4 Ohm en serie. Con esto, cada amplificador vería una resistencia de carga de 4 Ohm y entregaría, cada uno, 200W.
Si conectaras como vos mencionas, dos parlantes de 8 Ohm en serie, cada amplificador entregaría 100W, por lo que obtendrías 200W en total, lo mismo que obtendrías si conectaras sin BTL.

Saludos.


----------



## demodelor (Mar 10, 2017)

saludos 
una duda sobre esta configuración en amplificadores ... 
si coloco un inversor antes de los controles de volumen, al cerrar uno de los potenciometro de una de las etapas ( invertida o no invertida no importa cual) teniendo conectado el parlante a la salidas positivas ¿queda sonando el parlante?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2017)

Borrado, ahora entiendo la pregunta.

Lo normal sería tener el volumen antes de invertir, de lo contrario puedes distorsionar si no los ajustas igual.


----------



## demodelor (Mar 10, 2017)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañero aqui te dejo un circuito que subio el compañero *Tupolev*... funciona muy bien (totalmente probado) tengo el PCB lo busco y mañana lo subo. Espero te sirva
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 70959


 
*C*onstruí este circuito en forma de prueba ... no destape el amplificador solo lo conecte a*_*tra*vé*s de plug rca, bien lo probé con un amplificador de dos canales obviamente coloque los extremos del parlante a la salida positiva de cada una de las etapas ... funciono, es mi primera experiencia con amplificadores en bridge*,* al cerrar un potenciomero de volumen de una de las etapas del amplificador aun seguía sonando el parlante (a menos volumen... como si el parlante estuviera conectado normalmente salida positiva y tierra) ¿esto es normal?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2017)

Si, pero distorsionará porque le quitas un semiciclo si y el otro no.

Por cierto, es *C*errar. Serrar es cortar con una sierra. Antes me confundí y pensaba que querías cortar el potenciómetro.

Edito, ahora que pienso quizás no distorsione. Tan solo irá como si solo tuvieses uno de los amplificadores.


----------



## demodelor (Mar 10, 2017)

Si, me disculpo, ya me percaté de ese error  , entonces esto es normal !
Creí que había algo mal... porque pensé lo mismo que tu describes, que le quitaba un semiciclo a la onda ... después lo simulé y me di cuenta que sale la onda normal, muchas gracias por los datos .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2017)

Cada amplificador reproduce la onda completa  , solo que desfasada 180º un amplificador del otro


----------



## awa (Abr 19, 2017)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañero aqui te dejo un circuito que subio el compañero *Tupolev*... funciona muy bien (totalmente probado) tengo el PCB lo busco y mañana lo subo. Espero te sirva
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 70959



Nada.
Es que no podia esperar más. por el PCB e hice uno, (es broma)
No lo he podido encontrar por Tupolev.
Aviso, aún no lo he armado, revisenlo antes por si las moscas.
Saludos.


----------



## lata890 (Nov 14, 2017)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañero aqui te dejo un circuito que subio el compañero *Tupolev*... funciona muy bien (totalmente probado) tengo el PCB lo busco y mañana lo subo. Espero te sirva
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 70959



tengo una terrible duda, buenas a todos.

pero no es lo mismo conectar la salida gnd-negativa del amplificador B al parlante y no poner un inversor de fase?? no me quedo muy claro eso  gracias!!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2017)

No has entendido el principio de funcionamiento, Lo que se busca es que en la salida de parlantes exista una excursión del doble de tensió, ya que los parlantes no utilizan el ground van conectado entre las salidas de ambos amplificadores, por ese simple motivo no sirve lo que mencionas.
Si tienes dos amplificadores de 40V de alimentación en el punto medio tendras 20V, como ambos amplificadores tienen 20V en los extremos del parlante no hay potencial, al inyectar seña uno por ejemplo subira 10v y se ira a 30V y el otro como tiene un inversor hara lo contrario se ira para abajo y tendra 10V, pues bien ahora de un lado del parlante hay 10V y del otro 30 por lo tanto entre los extremos del mismo  hay 20V(el doble de la escursión de un solo amplificador)


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Sep 30, 2021)

Y al fin funcion*ó*?
Porque yo estoy haciendo algo as*í* con dos etapas mono 8 *O*hm de 100*W,* un par de transistores de salida cada una. Puse dos pares de salida a cada amplificador en modo puente con el mismo parlante de 8 *Ohm* ( se supone que debo poner *p*arlante de 16 *O*hm) la potencia no es mucho lo que aumenta pero se calientan dema*s*iado los 8 transitores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2021)

JOSE JAVIER BAEZ dijo:


> Y al fin funcion*ó*?
> Porque yo estoy haciendo algo as*í* con dos etapas mono 8 *O*hm de 100*W,* un par de transistores de salida cada una. Puse dos pares de salida a cada amplificador en modo puente con el mismo parlante de 8 *Ohm* ( se supone que debo poner *p*arlante de 16 *O*hm) la potencia no es mucho lo que aumenta pero se calientan dema*s*iado los 8 transitores.



Publica el circuito de lo que armaste


----------



## DannyR (Nov 5, 2022)

En una potencia, al conectarla en modo puente, funciona bien a un volumen medio; si se aumenta el volumen de la señal empieza a tener ruido en la unión de los dos semiciclos, ésto podría ser problema de un mal ajuste de bias?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2022)

Dos amplificadores de 50 Watts puestos en puente , intentarán dar 4 veces mas , o sea 200 Watts . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> En una potencia, al conectarla en modo puente, funciona bien a un volumen medio; si se aumenta el volumen de la señal empieza a tener ruido *en la unión de los dos semiciclos*, ésto podría ser problema de un mal ajuste de bias?


 Y ¿ Como detectaste que la distorsión es ahí y no en otra parte de la excursión de la onda ?


----------



## unmonje (Nov 5, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> En una potencia, al conectarla en modo puente, funciona bien a un volumen medio; si se aumenta el volumen de la señal empieza a tener ruido en la unión de los dos semiciclos, ésto podría ser problema de un mal ajuste de bias?



👇¿ Este tipo de ruido ?


----------



## DannyR (Nov 6, 2022)

ésto es a lo que me refiero


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> ésto es a lo que me refiero


Ahí aparece una oscilación en el momento de cruce 

¿ Comprobaste los amplificadores individualmente ?
¿ Circuito ?


----------



## DannyR (Nov 6, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ahí aparece una oscilación en el momento de cruce
> 
> ¿ Comprobaste los amplificadores individualmente ?
> ¿ Circuito ?


Si, eso noté ahora, de "oído" se escucha como una oscilacion, pero no estoy logrando identificar donde está el problema. Los amplificadores "etapas clase Ab" se encuentran ajustados de igual manera, la potencia en "modo stereo" funciona sin ésta oscilación, cuando coloco en "modo Bridge" aparece la oscilación. Circuito no dispongo, busqué por todo I
nternet y nada, los amplificadores tienen los tr 5200 1943  , como drivers los 940 2073


----------



## unmonje (Nov 6, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> Si, eso noté ahora, de "oído" se escucha como una oscilacion, pero no estoy logrando identificar donde está el problema. Los amplificadores "etapas clase Ab" se encuentran ajustados de igual manera, la potencia en "modo stereo" funciona sin ésta oscilación, cuando coloco en "modo Bridge" aparece la oscilación. Circuito no dispongo, busqué por todo I
> nternet y nada, los amplificadores tienen los tr 5200 1943  , como drivers los 940 2073


Falta de ajuste fino en el cruce de ambas fases, se pelean los transistores de salida y provoca calor distorsión y otros chiches. Hasta pordria romper el amplificador si se agraba. Alguno tiene que soltar, antes que el otro se haga cargo y viceverza,


----------



## DannyR (Nov 6, 2022)

Tengo duda si ésto podría provocar un ajuste bajo en bias o mal cableado interno( por ejemplo por inducción) el pre parece funcionar bien, me di su salida con oscioscopio y la señal no tiene oscilación. La oscilación aparece a partir de determinado volumen, a bajo volumen desaparece, tanto con carga y sin carga en la salida


----------



## unmonje (Nov 6, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> Tengo duda si ésto podría provocar un ajuste bajo en bias o mal cableado interno( por ejemplo por inducción) el pre parece funcionar bien, me di su salida con oscioscopio y la señal no tiene oscilación. La oscilación aparece a partir de determinado volumen, a bajo volumen desaparece, tanto con carga y sin carga en la salida


Suele ser asi, a baja  volumen no se nota. 
La simetria y los tiempos de trabajo tiene que ser exactos y coplementarios. Si hay cruce hay lío. Si alguno de ambos se está pasando de fase hay que inhibirle un poquito esa parte. Oscilocopio como minimo necesitas. Si es de 2 canales mejor.


----------



## fabioosorio (Nov 6, 2022)

No se si está bien o no, pero yo resolví una señal mono le puenteo a los dos canales y que cada uno haga lo suyo.


----------



## DannyR (Nov 6, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Suele ser asi, a baja  volumen no se nota.
> La simetria y los tiempos de trabajo tiene que ser exactos y coplementarios. Si hay cruce hay lío. Si alguno de ambos se está pasando de fase hay que inhibirle un poquito esa parte. Oscilocopio como minimo necesitas. Si es de 2 canales mejor.


Comprendo, para ajustar debo hacerlo desde el pre y su circuito que conmuta stereo a Bridge o debo calibrar etapa por etapa? Disculpe que insista, ésto es por mal ajuste de bias?


unmonje dijo:


> Suele ser asi, a baja  volumen no se nota.
> La simetria y los tiempos de trabajo tiene que ser exactos y coplementarios. Si hay cruce hay lío. Si alguno de ambos se está pasando de fase hay que inhibirle un poquito esa parte. Oscilocopio como minimo necesitas. Si es de 2 canales mejor.


Comprendo, para ajustar debo hacerlo desde el pre y su circuito que conmuta stereo a Bridge o debo calibrar etapa por etapa? Disculpe que insista, ésto es por mal ajuste de bias o una etapa tiene más ganancia que la otra?


----------



## unmonje (Nov 6, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> Comprendo, para ajustar debo hacerlo desde el pre y su circuito que conmuta stereo a Bridge o debo calibrar etapa por etapa? Disculpe que insista, ésto es por mal ajuste de bias?
> 
> Comprendo, para ajustar debo hacerlo desde el pre y su circuito que conmuta stereo a Bridge o debo calibrar etapa por etapa? Disculpe que insista, ésto es por mal ajuste de bias o una etapa tiene más ganancia que la otra?


Si el Vias está dentro de un integrado no lo va a poder corregir.
Ahora, si es un circuito discreto, como el de abajo, la idea es que, cuando la señal de exitación se acerca a cero, por  relajación de Q6 sobre R1, debe haber un apareo muy importante en las ganancia y apareos de la fase opuesta de manera que por ningun motivo empiece a conducir uno antes de que el otro libere por completo. Los diodos D1 y D2 deben ser muy cotrolados para asegurar que la exitación de ambas piernas sean de corrientes complementarias , esto se nota mas cerca de cero.
Las ganancias de Q5 y Q6 ademas deben ser lo mas parecidas posibles a Q3 y Q7 en el ejemplo.
A veces, algunos pequeños capacitores podrian ayudan a arrimar y conciliar los defectos.
Aparear transistores no es cosa tan fácil, como pueda parecer, a menudo los principiantes tienen el pensamiento de que, cuando el fabricante dice que algo tiene ganancia 5 ó  por ejemplo, se casan con eso y en realidad, comprando 20 transistores del mismo tipo o denominación, van a encontrar un abanico de ganancias. Por ejemplo entre 4,5 y 5,5 suficiente  para que la señal se distorcione. Esto empeora cuando se consideran 2 en cascada como   Q5y Q6 . Así que a resar. Las pocas veces que tuve que alinear Vias...compre una docena de cada uno y los ponia en juego los mas cercanos para que se disimule el asunto. 
A veces si la oscilación es de muy alta frecuencia, un pequeño CAP de pocos picos, puede ayudar en el lugar adecuado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 6, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> No se si está bien o no, pero yo resolví una señal mono le puenteo a los dos canales y que cada uno haga lo suyo.


¿Como? No comprendo, dices que no inviertes la señal.


----------



## fabioosorio (Nov 6, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> ¿Como? No comprendo, dices que no inviertes la señal.


Eeeee... no, el amplificador sigue funcionando como si tuviera función mono, no lo hago trabajar en modo puente, cada canal sigue amplificando de forma independiente la misma señal.


----------



## DannyR (Nov 7, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Si el Vias está dentro de un integrado no lo va a poder corregir.
> Ahora, si es un circuito discreto, como el de abajo, la idea es que, cuando la señal de exitación se acerca a cero, por  relajación de Q6 sobre R1, debe haber un apareo muy importante en las ganancia y apareos de la fase opuesta de manera que por ningun motivo empiece a conducir uno antes de que el otro libere por completo. Los diodos D1 y D2 deben ser muy cotrolados para asegurar que la exitación de ambas piernas sean de corrientes complementarias , esto se nota mas cerca de cero.
> Las ganancias de Q5 y Q6 ademas deben ser lo mas parecidas posibles a Q3 y Q7 en el ejemplo.
> A veces, algunos pequeños capacitores podrian ayudan a arrimar y conciliar los defectos.
> ...


Si, tiene para ajustar cada etapa su vías, es discreto el circuito, entonces una de las dos etapas tiene su vías inestable, voy a tratar de ajustar eso, que las dos etapas tengan sus ramas parejas. Las etapas tienen similitud al circuito que me pasó, Q5y Q3 serían 940 y 2073 que impulsan a Q7 y Q6 que son 5200 y 1943, que a su vez, ellos impulsan a todos los 5200 y 1943 de toda la etapa..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> ajustar cada etapa su *vías*



*Bias* es término inglés y va con *b*


----------



## DannyR (Nov 7, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Bias* es término inglés y va con *b*


Es correcto, pero coloqué con V porque unmonje lo hizo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2022)

Si , Ok , en general no leo los mensajes completos de los participantes mas antiguos cuando modero . . .  🤷‍♂️ . . . . leo medio por encima . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 7, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> Si, tiene para ajustar cada etapa su vías, es discreto el circuito, entonces una de las dos etapas tiene su vías inestable, voy a tratar de ajustar eso, que las dos etapas tengan sus ramas parejas.


Esa oscilaciones *YO dudo* que se deban a problemas de la polarización estática del amplificador (bias)...salvo que esté excesivamente baja en uno de los amplificadores, pero ni aún así...
Habría que ver como están conectados y ver el esquema del amplificador....


----------



## DannyR (Nov 7, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esa oscilaciones *YO dudo* que se deban a problemas de la polarización estática del amplificador (bias)...salvo que esté excesivamente baja en uno de los amplificadores, pero ni aún así...
> Habría que ver como están conectados y ver el esquema del amplificador....


Podría estar ajustados bajos los bias en ambas etapas, desde un principio tengo también esa duda; repare un canal y lo deje calcado a la etapa que "estaba bien" ésto último entre comillas porque era una potencia anteriormente manoseada y dudo si no tocaron el Bias en esa etapa que estaba sin reparar. En estos momentos las dos etapas están trabajando con mismos valores de tensiones, pero quizás esté su bias bajo, medi el bias en las resistencias de emisores, pero no logro medir ningún mV en tr de salidas, lo mas que llegue a medir en vació sin carga, es 0.40 mV sobre resistencia de emisores que es de 0.165 ohm (dos de 0.33 ohm en paralelo). Podría  concluir algo midiendo tensiones sobre los Tr 940 y 2073? recuerdo que éstos alimentan a 5200 y 1943 que se encargan de impulsar a todoss los transistores de Salida, que también son 5200 y 1943. Lo que hace confundir es que en estéreo y por separado los amplificadores amplifican bien


----------



## unmonje (Nov 7, 2022)

FE de ERRATAS :
Donde he escrito VÍAS debió decir BíAS .

1-La primera refiere al plural de los espacios detinados a la circulación de elementos de un lugar a otro.

2-BÍAS es una palabra del idioma Ingles, que señala "Parcialidad" que encaja mas con el concepto que se trata aquí en electrónica referido a
   la "Parcialidad" de la circulación de corriente, en determinados etapas de circuitos de audio complementarias.

Disculpen a quienes pude haber  importunado.
Zanjado el mal entendido creo yo.



DannyR dijo:


> Es correcto, pero coloqué con V porque unmonje lo hizo


Así, no vamos a sobrevivir como especie, si dejamos pasar los errores ajenos.     🤣 Todo no equivocamos aún sabiendo.


----------

